# 10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước



## kimchi8 (31/12/21)

Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước hiện đại đã và đang được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng lựa chọn cho các công trình từ nhà ở đến các văn phòng, tòa nhà. Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu những lý do thuyết phục tại sao bạn nên mua Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước này nhé!

Thị trường cửa gỗ hiện nay rất đa dạng, trong đó, nổi bật nhất, thịnh hành và phổ biến nhất trong thời gian gần đây tại Việt Nam chính là các sản phẩm Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước với nhiều tính năng ưu việt. Sản phẩm này hứa hẹn sẽ là sản phẩm tiềm năng của năm 2020. Bài viết dưới đây chúng tôi xin chia sẻ đến bạn những thông tin hữu ích về Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước này.




10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước
*I. Chi tiết cánh Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước*
Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước là loại cửa nhựa giả gỗ cao cấp, được làm từ nhựa gỗ (ký hiệu WPC được viết tắt từ Wood Plastic Composite). Nhựa gỗ, còn có tên gọi khác là vật liệu Composite nhựa sợi tự nhiên hay sợi tự nhiên được gia cường bằng nhựa, là một loại nguyên liệu tổng hợp được tạo thành từ bột gỗ và nhựa cùng một số chất phụ gia gốc cellulose. Hiện nay nhựa gỗ Composite được ứng dụng rất nhiều trong ngành nội thất đặc biệt là cửa chính, cửa thông phòng hay cửa nhà vệ sinh.




10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước
Một cánh Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước được thiết kế để có vẻ ngoài như một cánh cửa gỗ, vẫn có những đường vân gỗ hấp dẫn, nhưng nhờ các vật liệu được sử dụng, nó không bị phai màu cũng không yêu cầu bất kỳ sự bảo dưỡng nào ngoài việc lau bằng vải ẩm nếu bị bẩn.

*II. Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước có cấu trúc đặc biệt, độ bền cao*
Với khí hậu nhiệt đới nóng ẩm quanh năm tại Việt Nam, việc sử dụng cửa gỗ được coi là thách thức lớn nhất. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay, với sự nghiên cứu và phát triển không ngừng, các sản phẩm cửa gỗ công nghiệp chịu nước đã có thể đạt đến mức tuyệt đối 100%.




10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước
Bề mặt của Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước được sơn một lớp film PVC ván gỗ chống xước giúp bảo vệ cửa khỏi mọi tác nhân của môi trường. Nhờ sự kết hợp giữa yếu tố tự nhiên và yếu tố công nghệ cao, Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước đã xuất hiện trên thị trường với chất lượng hoàn hảo và độ bền vượt thời gian.
Không co ngót, cong vênh
Các cửa gỗ tự nhiên thường không tránh khỏi bị co ngót, cong vênh hay mối mọt. Tuy nhiên, với Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước thì hoàn toàn khác. Do được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại với những tấm cánh được đùn ép với một áp lực cao cùng nhiều nguyên liệu chọn lọc kỹ càng đảm bảo cửa không bị cong vênh hay co ngót. Đặc biệt, các nguyên liệu gỗ đầu vào chỉ được sử dụng khi quá trình tẩm sấy đảm bảo độ ẩm cho phép, giúp kết cấu cửa gỗ có thể chịu nước vượt trội so với các dòng cửa khác gỗ khác.

*III. Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước chống ẩm mốc, mối mọt hiệu quả*
Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại, được tẩm sấy, có cốt liệu bột cùng hợp chất chống mối mọt bên trong nên hoàn toàn không lo cửa bị mối mọt, giúp bạn an tâm sử dụng.




10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước
Giá thành cạnh tranh trên thị trường
So sánh với giá cửa gỗ tự nhiên nguyên khối, giá Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước có mức giá rẻ hơn từ 30 – 50%. Do đó, dòng sản phẩm này có thể giúp bạn tiết kiệm chi phí mà vẫn đảm bảo độ “đẹp” cho ngôi nhà của mình.

Tóm lại, khi thị trường cửa gỗ tự nhiên ngày càng trở nên cạn kiệt, giá thành lại đắt đỏ thì Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước chính là giải pháp thay thế hoàn hảo. Với ưu điểm nổi trội: bền đẹp theo theo gian – không cong vênh, co ngót – không mối mọt – giá thành hợp lý, Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước trong tương lai sẽ ngày càng chiếm được vị thế quan trọng trong tâm trí khách hàng.

*IV. Những câu hỏi thường gặp về Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước*



10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước
Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước: Có độ ổn định, an toàn tương đối cao, đặc biệt là ở khả năng chịu nước tuyệt đối, bởi trong cấu tạo của cửa được bổ sung các hạt PVC và các chất phụ gia có thể đảm bảo chống nước, cũng như không bị cong vênh, co ngót hay mối mọt trong quá trình sử dụng. Thêm nữa, cánh cửa có trọng lượng vừa phải, hoạt động êm ái, chống chảy xệ cánh, đặc biệt có khả năng cách âm, cách nhiệt tốt nhờ hệ thống gioăng cao su kín khít. Tuy nhiên, giá thành của Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước hiện nay khá cao so với các dòng sản phẩm cửa gỗ khác như HDF, hay MDF.

*1. Tại sao nên lựa chọn cửa nhựa composite chịu nước cho công trình?*



10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước
Phù hợp với mọi điều kiện thời tiết

Khả năng thích nghi của Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước rất tốt, vậy nên nó khá phổ biến trong thi công xây dựng các công trình suốt từ Bắc vào Nam

Đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu về màu sắc, hình dáng

Nếu như Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước phải sử dụng nhiều mảnh gỗ ghép lại thì Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước lại không hề có mối ghép. Đó là mảng gỗ liền, tăng thêm tính thẩm mỹ cho cửa của gia đình bạn.

Mầu sắc của Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước cũng cực kỳ đa dạng. Bạn có thể lựa chọn bất cứ màu sắc nào mình yêu thích. Vân gỗ đẹp, giống gỗ thật đến 99%

Không cong vênh, mối mọt: Đây là lo lắng lớn nhất của khách hàng, thế nhưng Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước lại xóa tan lỗi lo này của bạn.

Độ dày của cửa khoảng 40mm. Cấu tạo cơ bản của Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước gồm có 5 lớp: 2 lớp bên ngoài là Film PVC giúp chống thấm nước và chống chầy xước. 2 lớp bên trong là gỗ nhựa composite. Lõi cửa gỗ bằng chất liệu đặc biệt giúp tăng độ cứng, đang hồi của cửa gỗ. Bởi thế, cửa không cong vênh suốt thời gian dài sử dụng.

Ngoài ra, 4 lớp sơn lót và 3 lớp sơn PU giúp tạo ra bức tường chắn tuyệt đối, ngăn ngừa ẩm, mốc, mối mọt.

*2. Độ bền Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước*



10 Lý Do Nên Chọn Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước
Theo các thống kê, Cửa Nhựa Composite Chống Nước có độ bền cao, khoảng hơn 20 năm. Thế nên, bạn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng của sản phẩm.

Vận hành êm ái

Tại các điểm chốt của cửa. luôn có gioăng cao su bọc xung quanh, đảm bảo cho cửa gỗ nhựa composite vận hành êm ái, giảm áp lực va đạp. tăng thêm tuổi thọ, độ bền cho cửa. Đồng thời gioăng cao su vừa khít lấp đầy các lỗ thông giúp cách âm cực tốt và cách nhiệt.

Cửa gỗ composite có giá thành rẻ hơn so với một số loại cửa khác
Nếu so với cửa gỗ tự nhiên thì cửa gỗ composite có giá thành rẻ hơn cửa gỗ tự nhiên lên đến 2 – 5 lần. Đây có thể coi là giải pháp giúp tiết kiệm cho phí tốt nhất cho các công trình nhà hiện nay.

Lời khuyên, kinh nghiệm khi thi công cửa gỗ nhựa composite
Vị trí lắp đặt cửa

Việc đầu tiên bạn làm đó là lựa chọn vị trí lắp đặt, đó là cửa chính, cửa thông phòng hay cửa nhà vệ sinh,..Từng vị trí khác nhau sẽ cần những loại cửa khác nhau. Việc làm này sẽ rất cần thiết, không những giúp tiết kiệm chi phí mà còn đáp ứng đúng nhu cầu của bạn.


----------

